# Malifaux - Neverborn - Pandora's Gang



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Here is my Pandora gang for the game Malifaux..

I am almost finished on the Zoraida boxset which I will post when I am done..


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I know nothing about this game but I want that bear!! Awesome. 

Nice painting too (especially the bear...)


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I also know nothing of the game, but the standard of your paint is impressive.

Any chance of closer single mini shots of them?


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Theres a few other posts later back, which has close ups of some of them, as of when he finished them. I think this is just a group shot for all who have been following this. 

Great consistency of an amazing standard of painting hesky! 

Looking forward to seeing your whole collection soon


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Found them.
Cheers for the heads up ROT. 

Here they are for others.

Malifaux Neverborn - Pandora
Malifaux Neverborn - Teddy
Malifaux Neverborn - Baby Kade
Malifaux Neverborn - The Sorrows

PS. Any chance of them appearing in the Gallery? :biggrin:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Great work all round, but that teddy.... :shok:

That is one of those models that makes me want to pick up a whole new game that I know nothing about. The model and paint job are fantastically mad, love it.


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the great comments guys.. I cant put into words just how great this game is.. Its epic amounts of fun and the models are ludicrously nice to paint..


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

ahh! You'll come crawling back to the Might of Khorne soon enough. 

Don't forget you are essentially my teacher and idol for 40k! I'd be gutted if you stopped it completely!


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

I am still playing. I just dont paint 40k much anymore..  Although I am working on my Trygon and Monstrous creature tutorial...


----------



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

Fantastic paintjob! I also just started this game and it is excellent! I can't believe how detailed the minis are and the card mechanics are really fun. Keep up the great work!


----------

